# Who shoots a flipper/plunger rest?



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a NAP centerest on my bow now, and was wondering if any of You shoots a flipper style rest, along with a plunger...And, if so, what would You recommend for this set-up??..I'll be recieving My new bow sometime next week, a Conquest 3, if the make/model of bow makes any difference..Thanks in advance!...Jim


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I shoot a GK arrotrac with a Cavalier Master Loc plunger. Also sometimes a Cavalier Freeflyte with the plunger. Depends on what phase of the moon it is.

I honestly don't know what I'd recommend for a cam bow. I've got a Protec scam and a half that I've been fooling with that has the Cavalier freeflyte on it and seems to do well. I think somewhere along the line, I'll try a springy..


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

I use a NAP Centerrest plunger rest on my '98 Hoyt Aspen. A great rest for hunting. I wish NAP would manufacture it again. I like a set up with minimal parts for durability and simplicity.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I shoot a NAP Centerest on one of my bows and a Cavalier Superflite Elite and Master Lock Plunger on another. They're both super rests. Sure wish NAP would make the Centerest again. I'm currently experimenting with a Timberdoodle and I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I use the NAP Plungerest which is like the centrest but with a built in plunger button.

Unfortunatley they stopped making them in 2001. Now and again they crop up, in fact I got 3 of AT new in the box this week:darkbeer: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=471137


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Cavalier Freeflyte + Lock plunger.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

cavalier freeflite here but just bought a new ebay goldkey [?gold something] flipper and am anxious to try it .


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> Cavalier Freeflyte + Lock plunger.


Me too :thumbs_up


----------



## klostert (Jan 5, 2007)

I use a Cavalier freeflyte rest and also a Cavalier Masker Lok Plunger.


----------



## gokart (Aug 1, 2005)

I shoot a golden Key with a plunger on my old bow. It shoots great.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

Shot a martin magnetic wtih master plunger for years, won many club and local competitions with this combo. I'm still trying to find a better finger shooting setup.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I use a GKF Flip Master and Spig flipper rest and Cartel button.


----------



## danlt (Mar 6, 2007)

On my 2006 ultratec I use the Cavalier free flyte and master loc plunger.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Any one with a finger rest question will be seeing this one. I hope it doesn't get irrittating for those who keep seeing it . 

Heres a quick rundown on the rests I've tried for finger shooting.

Nap centerrest: simple as heck to simple for my tastes no side pressure adjustment. I got it to work great from 20 to maybe 30 yds after that I was all over. If you get this one to work well for you Im am envious.

Nap Flipper (stick on) does'nt fit my protec.And does not seem to work with deep center shot risers.

Gkf Pro button; not a good choice fell apart right away

GKF huntmaster: as far as arrow fall off you might like this one has a built in arrow holder That did not work to good for me with thinner shafts. and I did not llike the adjustments and there a little too much play in this rest. I use to shoot it using feathers and a release aid and shot well with it. and I did fine wiith fingers too

GFK; Flipmaster (with plunger) This is a good one especially for the price I took many deer with this one. I did have the magnet fall out, so i glued back in with insert epoxy. It has a nice home on my sons bow right now. I do feel that the flipper arm is a little weak its probablly fine for target arrows but for a heavier hunting arrow it did sag a tad. But over all great rest

GKF Ultratrac; Nice rest but the micro adjustments would buzz when shot and flipper arm would sag (same as flipmaster). And theres to much play in the superflyte head that also comes with it other than that it is a nice rest.

Bodoodle timberdoodle; I had high hopes for this one it really intrigued me. I had a tough time getting clearance I shoot with three 5in vane with a right helical. I don't rely totally on paper tuning but I could not get an acceptable tear to save my life. It could of been a spine issue too. It was a lot of work for me to get it set to shoot an accepable group. and when I did the rest still seemed loud when shot. t-u-u-n-g-

I recently tried a plungerrest that alot of people are fond of actually I do like it alot. The only problem i have is it is no longer available. The one I have my good friend Chuck sent me (aka Capool). It has the bigger head on it for aluminums at the time that is what i was shooting. and I found that the side pressure did not give enough as far as cusioning into the rest which actually to get it to work I had to set the rest inside 1/16 or so to get it group from 10-40 yds. so it seemed wrong but i did shoot great groups with it and I liked the simple design. I did switch to ACCs this past year and I was getting a bad wrinkle in one of my vanes (4:00 clock vane) I think If i had a low profile head I may use this rest but i cannot seem to find one. Which leads me to my still hand down favorite...... 

The Cavalier freeflyte; This is my favorite. you can shoot it with one of the two spine points (sideplates) that come with it or you can shoot it with a plunger. I shoot mine with a plunger I like the option of fine tuning side pressure to compensate for correct spine. I recomend the cavalier masterlok plunger. DON'T get the master plunger its not meant to be used to mount the rest it has a thinner barrel only meant to be finger tightend. Its a strong rest I like the flipper arm it has a slight curve at the end to cradle your arrow firmly ( no sagging either) and no springs its the quietest rest I've ever used I wrap some fuzzy stuff arount the flipper. When I used the side plates I would put some fuzzy stuff on them too. 

I do think flipper style rests with either a side plate or a plunger is the best for fingers especially if clearance can be an issue. You have less to clear than with shoot through styles.
Its a shame GKF is no longer and us finger shooters are getting left in the dust. as far as equipment goes. Hopefully archery companies will get wind of this forum and realize that some of us still perfer to release the string the way it was meant be relesed..............
Hope this helped 
Tim
Jim let me know hoe you like you conquest 3 thats one of the bows I m considering getting next year.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Tim, Great post, even reading it the second time. A few thoughts; Timberdoodle - I like it and when tuned there is no t-u-u-n-g sound. I can't get good clearance with skinny ACCs but can with regular GTs and FatBoys. I just fletched up some 2" Blazers on ACCs and they seem to be getting good clearance, so maybe that will work. My feather fletching on ACCs just gets slowly chewed on, either one feather or the other. The Timberdoodle seems to have only a little spine tuning capability from the spring but I can group well with it. PlungerRest - it comes with 3 springs and the thickest one provides plenty of side pressure. I have been able to purchase several plungers but not so many flippers, especially the smaller carbon flippers. I haven't noticed any arrow clearance problems at all with it at all. Center Rest - the side pressure is too flimsy and non-adjustable. I've been experimenting cutting the side tab off and using it on a PlungerRest for medium to large diameter arrows with some success. Springy rests - just got a few old highly adjustable ones from manhunter50 that I haven't tried yet. I have tried regular springy rests and don't like the twangy sound they make but they shoot great, once setup. Cavalier - I love the Free Flyte with side finger and Free Flyte Elite with Master Loc Plunger. My only complaint is that once in a blue moon I catch the rest on clothes or brush and twist it out. No damage but it has to be reset. Not exactly a hunter. Otherwise a super arrow rest and what I consider a standard. Golden Key Futura - just purchased a few from eBay, Hunter Supreme & Star Hunter, and will give them a try.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Timbow2...Thanks for the info on the rests....I loved the Conquest 3, it was a very sweet bow to shoot, and I shot it pretty well...very quiet, and vibration/shock free bow, (To me anyway)...But it had some problems (I bought it used) and I swapped it and some cash for a Hoyt Pro-Elite with Cam and a Half cams,and XT-3000 limbs.. and that bow is simply amazing...it is reasonably fast, very quiet, and is the most stable, forgiving bow that I've ever shot that still had good speed...I'm shooting about 58#, at 28", and it shoots very light arrows (285 grain) very nicely...I have a Conquest Apex on it's way, that I will probably compare the Hoyt to, and dedicate one bow for an indoor set-up, and one bow for a 3-D bow...At this point, I'm thinking that I'll most likely set the Hoyt up for indoor shooting, all this depends on which 3-D class I shoot in...I've been shooting recurves exsclusively ( off and on, when I was shooting anything at all) since about 1987...I might shoot in Compound Unaided...I'm still working on that...Take care...Jim


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

For hunting I use a cushion plunger springy rest with teflon tubing on the spring. I saw one that was made in the 80's out of brass. They were not made well. I made mine out of threaded brass with the center plunger which holds the spring out of square tool steel. The square stock kept it from rotating.
For target I use a Beiter Plunger with a Cavalier freeflyte. My favorite set-up was an Edgar magnetic flipper rest, which I can not find anymore, with the Beiter Plunger.


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

NAP CenterRest Flipper


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Been using the NAP centerrest flipper on all of my bows since it first came out. It's hard to beat it on a hunting bow for a finger shooter. I think "kill zone" rather than "X's". For a finger shooter thinking this way is better for your mental health. 

Tom


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Are you guys using the wire flipper or the black plastic one? Do you use the side tab as is or do you modify it at all?


----------



## RAINMANSHOCKER (Apr 11, 2006)

what do you guys think of a hunter supreme rest with a carter plunger?? i have been worried that the tab/flipper is to weak. i am getting good groups out to 40 yards, any input would be great. what are the pro.cons of using this setup. thanks

ramey boteler


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

*Me Too !*



gokart said:


> I shoot a golden Key with a plunger on my old bow. It shoots great.



YEAH! WHAT HE SAID!!


----------



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm with Tom!
I've been shooting the NAP (with the wire) for 20 years. I mostly hunt, with a little 3-D mixed in. I rely on the K.I.S.S. method and it usually keeps me out of trouble. I went down the experimentation road and found that I kept coming back to the NAP. It was what I knew (and trusted) best. I can agree about the side pressure, but truthfully since I hunt, I mostly never shoot beyond 20-22 yards anyway. Works for me!!! In fact, I just started shooting a Hoyt Gamemaster (Recurve) and put one on it. It works well there too....


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

I hunt (no spots). I switched from the plunger rest to the timber doodle when I notice wear on my bottom vane with the NAP. Really liked that rest. Refuse to part with the two I have, but the Timber Doodle cut that to almost nothing. Then I switched to feather. This year I was practicing with Muzzy Fantoms at 50 yards. Shooting my best ever so it works for me. YMMV.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Switched from cavilier freeflyte to a bodoodle. Set it up in all of about 20 min. and I'm never going back. Shoots quiet and I hit where I am looking.
Thats the timberdoodle, its a finger rest for compound shooters.


----------



## 22 pointer (Feb 4, 2007)

Use to shoot Nap flipper rest, worked well at slower speeds under 250 fps, but the bottom feather would get burned off after awhile. Started shooting the timberdoodle 4 years ago because of the faster bows, now shooting 280fps with 4in vanes and fingers. Tried whisker bisquet, they are OK to 30 maybe 40 yds. but timberdoodle is dead on to as far as you want, I have consistant groups out to 60yrds, I shoot for fun out to 100yds and it shoots great. Best finger rest that I have tried for the higher speed bow.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I use the old NAP Low Profile Plunger Rest since 1994 by tournaments and by hunting. My successes say this is a good rest.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Which spring in the masterlock plunger*

Which spring do you guys use going to try mine and the freeflyte one more time


----------

